# Giant bio filter-Well maybe



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is my idea. Please feel free o laugh and tell me DON'T!

I plan to take 1lb plastic coffee can, drill holes around it near the bottom and top, fill it with lava rock and put an airstone at the bottom center. I read a few places where they say lava rock has more bacteria holding surface than a sponge filter, so what you think?

:surprise:


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like it should work. You can get lava rock cheap from Home Depot/Lowes (Vigoro 0.5 cu. ft. Decorative Stone Red Lava Rock-440897 - The Home Depot), just make sure you rinse it very well (and the coffee can as well, don't want your fish getting high on caffeine... lol)


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and that's the plan. I've seen this done using a 5gal bucket, but I want to test run the small version before buying pumping equipment.

Hope all is well and let me know when you have some baby crays. I'll have several thousand gallons of water and over 100 sqft for grow out room this summer.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just an FYI, it is working very well. I'm thinking at some point I may put 4-5 shrimp inside one to see what happens.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

henningc said:


> Hope all is well and let me know when you have some baby crays. I'll have several thousand gallons of water and over 100 sqft for grow out room this summer.


Things are going well, just busy between the wife and work. For some reason, my crays were producing a clutch a month, but ever since the one female had a bad molt, I have not had a clutch since. It's been 4 months since the last ones hatched :/ I'll let you know the next time I get some


----------

